# I Am That



## Nate K (Feb 5, 2007)

Getting back in the journal game like you know.  My injuries...ooo, I don't want to type about it but I'm more knowledgable and better because of them. OOo baby.  My lower body has been off becuase of them but at least my upper still worked fine during the.
I always try to slowly work through injuries which makes no sense and ends up taking much longer in the process....I am a foool.

Mon. 2-5 - Chest, Abs - (P) - 
Bench 6x2- 1x215, 1x225, 1x230(might have been 235??), Fx225, 2x215   
Machine Press 2x5 - 1x2 plates each side, 1x plate and 35 on each side 
2xExplosive Push-Ups - 2x10
Inc. D.B. Flys 2x5-6 -- 

3xRotator Cuff --   
(S.S.) 3xSitups/Knee-Ups, 
Explosive Push-Ups 1x10
2xSuperman Planks 

THat's it....I'm about to stretch.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2007)

Not to sully your journal, but that format makes it hard to read your workouts.  For me, anyway.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 5, 2007)

It's just the way I'm used to...I'll change it from now on.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 5, 2007)

Sully all you want.


----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)

sully sully sully


----------



## Nate K (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## fufu (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Nate K (Feb 6, 2007)

*Back, Lower Legs - (R.R.)  *

D.B. Row 3x5- 
1 x 100
1x 100
1x 100  

W.G. Pullups 3x6-8, 

Face Pulls 3x8-10, 

C.G. Pulldown 3x10-12 -- 

2xSerratus Push-ups -- 

Lower Legs


----------



## DOMS (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice.  Those pull-ups are impressive.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice.  Those pull-ups are impressive.



Thanks. Pull-ups/chin-ups are my best lift, I can do them with a good amount of weight.

I meant to write One-Arm D.B. Row   I not really stressed about it...such a violent smiley


----------



## Nate K (Feb 8, 2007)

*Thur. 2-8 - Hams, Abs - (R.R.) -*
Mostly easy goin...I'm back in the game...yeah buddy.

One-Leg RDL'S 3x10,8,6
1x15's
1x25's
1x35's

Snatch Grip Deadlift 3x8 
1x95
1x115
1x115

One-Leg Leg Press 2x8-10 

Seated Leg Curl 2x10-12 -- 

*Abs*

2xLeg Raise -_not hanging, laying on bench, no arch in low back, I really like these_
2xMed. Ball Planks


----------



## Nate K (Feb 9, 2007)

*Fri. 2-9 - Bi's, Tri's, Forearms - (S)* - shock days don't normally get weight posted.

Chinup 3x8-10 

(Rest-Pause) One-Arm B.B. Curl 2x8-10, 

(1-1/2) B.B. Curl 2x6-8, 

(Drop Set) Inc. D.B Curl 2x8-10 

--                     

California Press 3x8-10, 

(Rest-Pause) Dips 3x10-12, 

(Double-Drop Set) Rope Pressdown 3x8-10  --

Forearms


----------



## Nate K (Feb 10, 2007)

*Sat. 2-10 - Quads, Traps *- (P) - 

Squat 4x6-(shoulder width stance)
1x185
1x185
1x165
1x165 

Bulgarian Squat 3x5
2x50's
1x40's 

Leg Press 2x5 -- 

*Traps*
3xRev. Shrug 

3xOverhead Shrug


----------



## Nate K (Feb 12, 2007)

*Mon. 2-12 - Chest, Abs - (S)* - 
D.B. Bench 4x6- 
1x85's,
1x85's 
1x80's    
1x80's 

(Rest-Pause) Inc. B.B. Press 2x8-10
1x160
1x140

(S.S.) Push-Ups/Low Cable Crossover 2x8-10, 

(D.T.R.) 1xMachine Fly --      


*Abs*(S.S.) 

(S.S)2xHanging Pike/Knee Ups, 
(S.S.) 2xLeg Raise/Sit-Ups


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

You _are_ that. good job.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 13, 2007)

fufu said:


> You _are_ that. good job.



tyty


----------



## Nate K (Feb 13, 2007)

*Tue. 2-13 - Back, Lower Legs - (S)* - 
W.G. Pullup 4x3- 
1x60 DB 
1x65, DB *P.R.*
1x60 DB
1x60DB 

(S.S.) B.B. Row/H.S. Row 3x8-10, 

(S.S.) Uni-Lateral Pulldown/Uni-Lateral Face Pull 3x6-8,        

(Drop Set) Straight-Arm Pulldown 2x8-10 -- 


3xHanging Scaption
1x15
1x20
1x20 


Lower Legs


----------



## fufu (Feb 13, 2007)

Nate K said:


> tyty



ROFLx23889238923892389 WTTF


----------



## Nate K (Feb 13, 2007)

Jajajaj...thats a big ROFL#
He is blessing you.


----------



## fufu (Feb 14, 2007)

Damn! Nice weighted pull ups!


----------



## Nate K (Jun 8, 2007)

Bump for my own journal.  I am going to be posting workouts soon now that I finally going to be 100% soon...I feel good.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

the knee is well again?


----------



## Nate K (Jun 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> the knee is well again?



The right knee is good to go.  The left knee got tendonitis and is now in rehab, did bulgarian lunges with it yesterday.  The back will be good to go....I was all messed up.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

gewd gewd

I just started doing deadlifts today since I injured my glute/lower back pretty bad.


----------



## Nate K (Jun 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> gewd gewd
> 
> I just started doing deadlifts today since I injured my glute/lower back pretty bad.



Yeah, I know from your journal.....I cant wait to do some deads and B.B. RDL's...ooo maybe some one next week, im excited.


----------



## Nate K (Jun 9, 2007)

Weight 187.4 this morning.

I will be shooting a few hoops, doing left knee rehab, and doing some accessory work like forearms and calves, maybe abs.
Not a good work out to post up.


----------



## Nate K (Jun 10, 2007)

Quad/Traps


Front Squat 3x8-10 reps
1x45
2x95

One Leg Squat (Only one right leg) 4x8-10 reps

D.B. Lunge (Only right Leg, so I guess it's a split squat)) 3x8-10reps

Elevated Pistol Squat 3x12-15 (not much depth, rehab type) 

------------------------------------------------------------------
B.B. Shrug 3x10-15
1x295
2x315

(Pause at top) Seated E.Z. Bar Shrug 3x10+ 

Overhead D.B. Shrug  3x8-10


----------



## fufu (Jun 10, 2007)

gj buddy


----------

